# Solved: XD card reader driver?



## pjs826 (Apr 24, 2005)

I bought a Fuji F20 with XD picture card. The card is a Toshiba 512MB TypeM. Also bought a USB card reader, because I didn't want to connect the camera, to transfer pictures.
My Problem: The USB Xtreme-Flash CARD READER did not come with a driver. When I install the card in the reader and the rearder in the USB port, I get a message
*The Disk in Drive G is not formatted. Do you want to format now?* I format the disk in the camera and shouldn't need to format it in the computer. If I do format it in the computer, I'll need to format it once it goes back in the camera.
The USB reader has no name on it and did not come with a disk, it's supposed to be plug and play. I am running Windows XP SP2 Home Edition.
Do I need a USB driver? (USB port works for cell phone data transfer) or do I have to install the Fuji software?
Any ideas?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Did the reader come in a package with a name on it?

It should be recognized as a removeable drive in explorer... Is it?

Do not insert a card until the computer has seen the card reader as a drive


----------



## pjs826 (Apr 24, 2005)

The package doesn't have a name on it. All kinds of writing, but absolutely no manufacturer.
It is recognizing the reader as drive G. When I remove it, G is no longer there.
I had been installing the card in the reader, then the reader in the USB slot. I tried it the way you suggested. Reader first, then the xD card, but it still comes up with the _*Disk is not formatted*_ message.
I hate to write to the card, for fear, that it could ruin the card for pictures. I've read, xD cards aren't as forgiving as others.


----------



## pjs826 (Apr 24, 2005)

Check properties on the reader-it is a Myson CS8819A2-105. I'm not sure if it's old or not compatable with XP, or if XP is supposed to have the driver already, but their website shows a driver for Win 98.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Does the card have anything on it...

If not then do as it says and format in the camera then put it in the reader*after* connecting the reader....


----------



## pjs826 (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes the card has a picture on it. Formatting did not matter. I tried the card reader and 512MB card in my daughter's computer and it did not work. I then tried just the card in her xD slot on the computer and it saw the picture. 
I took a picture with her camera and 128MB card and the reader saw it on my computer.
So the reader does work.
*Is it the size of the card? 512MB
Or possibly the fact that it's Type M? *
I bought two cards-*Toshiba 512MB Type M*. They'll work in her computer through the xD slot, but not the card reader through the USB. 
But the card reader will work with a Kodak 128Mb card, on either computer.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

does the card reader tell you it reads xd cards? I have Xd cards for my Fuji and am very happy with it, I have SD cards for my Kodak and HP but when I bought the Fuju, I had to buy another cardreader, since my first one did not accept Xd cards and my computers don't read Xd cards. The reader that reads everything is a Sandisk brand and it work very well. You have to know if the reader reads 4 or 7 or more different cards. Since you have no description of what it can read, this might be the problem, Even so the card fits in the slot, the computer gives the wrong message. I had this happen to me too. Maybe you should invest in a multipurpose card ( 29$ here in Canada) and Win98 and XP is recognizing the drive without any problems and you can use the reader to take to anyone's computer if they don't have a cardreader slot (older computers) and reads other cards if you ever buy another camera (like I got hooked on them, had to buy several since my kids always borrow them)


----------



## pjs826 (Apr 24, 2005)

The card reader works with a 128MB xD card. Based on what I've been reading today, the *Type M* is probably the problem. I've also read it may need a firmware upgrade-whatever that is. I don't know how that would help with this reader-it never even came with an install disk.


----------



## pjs826 (Apr 24, 2005)

I wrote to Myson, inquiring about the reader (Myson CS8819A2-105) and their response was:* We didnt sell code 105 for a long time, and we already revised the Firmware to improve support/compatibility of M type xD.
Please also never format xD card by card reader or the DSC may not identify the xD card any more.
Ill suggest you dont use this code ( 105 ) for any xD card*
So, I guess I need to buy a different card reader.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## pjs826 (Apr 24, 2005)

Bought a different reader. Works on Type M cards.


----------

